# XUS vs VFV (and ZSP)



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

XUS is 2.84 as of 18 Mar 2020
VFV is 1.56 as of 29 Feb 2020


https://www.blackrock.com/ca/individual/en/products/251422/ishares-sp-500-index-etf
https://www.vanguardcanada.ca/advisors/products/en/detail/etf/9563/equity

Why the difference with XUS in yield? 


On another note, seems XUS has a US ETF within (IVV) + again the same individual stocks, while VFV has all individual US stocks only. Which one would make it more tax efficient? (non-registered or TFSA)

MER is lower for VFV by 0.02, so technically if they track the same index, wouldn't VFV return be higher?

I looked at ZSP too, but it seems to be completely identical to VFV, except MER is 0.01% higher

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

It is really up to you re the yield. They can provide whatever dividends they want so the yields will vary. In a TFSA and cash acct, VFV or any CDN ETF holding the US stocks directly is better vs holding a US ETF. There is lower US withholding taxes on the dividends. 

https://canadiancouchpotato.com/2016/07/11/foreign-withholding-taxes-revisited/


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

So then really, even XAW is not a good option as that contains US ETF wraps. (is what I have)

So I should get XUU + ZSP/VFV instead? It seems VFV hold individual stocks directly, while in the past if I'm not mistaken, VFV contained wraps, like XUS.

And VFV is 0.01% lower MER than ZSP, so XUU+VFV?

Bottom line, from all Canadian ETF's available (traded on TSX), which is the best in terms of MER/Taxation for S&P500 and rest of the world (held in margin/TFSA account)

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I would go w VFV if low MER is the key. Then VDU for the rest of the world ( they both hold stocks I think)

BMO low vol US ZLU is good too for a little better diversification but MER is .34. ZLU and Intl ZLD are a good combo


----------

